

Functional Koans (in Erlang, Clojure, F#, Scala) - redacted
http://github.com/relevance/functional-koans

======
redacted
Thanks to ericlavigne in the Ruby Koans thread for the link. I'm learning
Clojure currently, and thought this deserved a submission.

